# DMX Player - software - advice please



## Notadizzyblonde (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi

I have been given some CD's labelled DMX music.:tongue: I cannot run them on my pc as I don't have the software.:4-dontkno I have iTunes, Media player, the usual stuff. I have done some research and found I can purchase a DMX player which is a piece of hardware. I don't want to do this. :4-thatsba

I am hoping someone will advise me where I can get the software so that I can play this on my PC.

Thanking you in anticipation!!!!! :wave:

NADB :1angel:


----------

